# New to Model Railroading, have a couple O Scale Questions



## sunmorgus (May 23, 2010)

Hello all! I am new to model railroading (became interested after my son started out growing his Thomas Trains, but was still insterested in trains). We purchased a O-Scale RailKing train at a yard sale (for $40, which I believe is a steal) along with some extra track and an extra freight car, and I have a couple of potential problems and some questions about the set. 

First off, the box says that it uses RiteTrax, and from looking around in the train stores in my area, everything seems to be RealTrax now. I did a little research and it appears to me that they are the same thing, just that the RiteTrax got renamed to RealTrax...is this correct?

Second, one of the traction tires on the engine keeps popping off during operation. I had to clean the track when we bought it (I got a Lionel Track Cleaning / Train Oil Kit at a local train store to clean the track off and oil the wheels on the engine). I don't believe I got any oil on the traction tire, and the track appears to be pretty clean after using the Lionel kit, so I am not sure why the tire would keep coming off. Do I need to replace it?

I look forward to any help any one can provide, and also look forward to being a part of this large community! Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sunmorgus said:


> Hello all! I am new to model railroading (became interested after my son started out growing his Thomas Trains, but was still insterested in trains). We purchased a O-Scale RailKing train at a yard sale (for $40, which I believe is a steal) along with some extra track and an extra freight car, and I have a couple of potential problems and some questions about the set.
> 
> First off, the box says that it uses RiteTrax, and from looking around in the train stores in my area, everything seems to be RealTrax now. I did a little research and it appears to me that they are the same thing, just that the RiteTrax got renamed to RealTrax...is this correct?
> 
> ...


$40 bucks doesn't sound bad. Pictures please.


I don't know much about that track as I use the old fashion tube rail.
But I think they are the same track.

The traction tire could be stretched a little. 
Make sure the wheel is real clean and put a LITTLE super glue on it to keep it attached. (at least that's what I saw elsewhere for a fix.)
New ones are not that expensive.


----------



## sunmorgus (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the super glue advice, hadn't thought of that. And I suppose with as many times as I have had to put it back on, I could have stretched it. I suppose I will probably go try and get some new ones...

Haven't had a chance to take too many photos, but here are some of the layout...still needs lots of work...




























The track in the middle of this shot is the HO-Scale Marklin (got it at a yard sale for $3  )


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

sunmorgus said:


> The track in the middle of this shot is the HO-Scale Marklin (got it at a yard sale for $3  )



YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME ?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## sunmorgus (May 23, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME ?!?!?!?!?!?


Yeah, I know it isn't pretty, but I just started yesterday, so...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sunmorgus said:


> Yeah, I know it isn't pretty, but I just started yesterday, so...




He meant $3.00 for Marklin good deal.:thumbsup:

I can't make out what the MTH engine or cars are. Take pictures of just them sitting still, a little closer, not whizzing around the track, then maybe we can tell you more about them. Take some of the HO too.
B&M the site MOD runs mainly MTH I think.


Edit.....,
Whoops I didn't see this, RailKing O-Scale 2-6-0 R-T-R w/ Proto-Sound
Marklin HO-Scale 2-6-0 Model 29176 

You can still post some better pictures of them.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

big ed said:


> He meant $3.00 for Marklin good deal.:thumbsup:
> 
> I can't make out what the MTH engine or cars are.


He has this set: http://www.mthtrains.com/content/30-4017-0 | For $40 I doubt that it has Protosound 1, but I could be wrong...




sunmorgus said:


> First off, the box says that it uses RiteTrax, and from looking around in the train stores in my area, everything seems to be RealTrax now. I did a little research and it appears to me that they are the same thing, just that the RiteTrax got renamed to RealTrax...is this correct?


Yes.




sunmorgus said:


> Second, one of the traction tires on the engine keeps popping off during operation.


The prevous owner must have used too much grease or lube, and then let the locomotive sit for a while... You can go to MTH's site to see if you have any dealers near you as they would carry them (or be able to order them)...


----------



## sunmorgus (May 23, 2010)

Actually, it does have the ProtoSound...it's this set: http://www.mthtrains.com/content/30-4017-1

I know I have a couple dealers nearby, so I will have to go look into getting the traction tires. Do you think they do need to be replaced?

I will take a couple of pictures of the engine and cars, on the O-Scale and HO-Scale and post them as soon as I can 

Sorry if I misunderstood you tjcruiser...hope I didn't offend


----------



## sunmorgus (May 23, 2010)

Here is a flickr link for the trains (didn't want to overload the board  )

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623994514049/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sunmorgus said:


> Actually, it does have the ProtoSound...it's this set: http://www.mthtrains.com/content/30-4017-1
> 
> I know I have a couple dealers nearby, so I will have to go look into getting the traction tires. Do you think they do need to be replaced?
> 
> ...



OK it's my turn,
YOU GOTTA BE KIDDING ME ?!?!?!?!?!?

$40 bucks for a set that list $275 that looks like a good deal too.:thumbsup:

Don't worry about overloading the site. That's what it's here for.:laugh:

I don't get into Marklin much either, but $3.00 sounds good too. Wait till Shaygetz sees them he will tell you more, I'm sure.


----------



## sunmorgus (May 23, 2010)

Yeah that was pretty much my reaction when I saw it, hehe! We had been eyeing an O-Scale Thomas set at a local store that was listed at $180, but were so happy to find this one. Sorry for the crappy picture quality, had to use my phone.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sunmorgus,

No offense taken ... I hope I didn't throw you a curve ball, either.

I was just SCHOCKED that anyone could find a whole Marklin set for $3 ... I'm no Marklin guru, but from what (little) I know, it's all high end / expensive stuff. How does one find a WHOLE set for $3 ??? You gotta have some serious luck on your side!

As for the small layout, it's absolutely nothing to be embarrased about showing. We all gotta start somewhere. And that fact that you're dual-scaling with both O and HO, have a collection of very nice buildings, and are here on the best model RR forum around (pats on back all around!) shows us you've got the "bug" and have fun plans ahead. Nothing wrong with that at all ... exactly what we like to see here at MTF!

TJ

TJ


----------



## sunmorgus (May 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, I got all kinds of plans ahead, hehe!

Not sure if I am going to keep the Marklin on the layout or not...my original plan was to use it in a layout on a shelf around the top of my son's room (depending on how much it will cost to get all the track that I would need to accomplish this, it is a small room, but still...). What you see there isn't all of the track, I just used what I needed to get it to fit inside the RailKing. It appears as though the original owner bought an expansion set, that included a couple of switches and some more straight track. I would hate to not be able to utilize them. We'll have to see about that.

Thank you guys for all the compliments! I tend to be a little nervous being a noob in the company of experts, and I have to say, you guys have been very helpful and wonderful to talk too! I am glad that I found this forum, and will definitely keep coming back! I will add more/better pictures (my wife is an semi-pro photographer, so I will get her to do the pics  ) as I keep working on the layout!


----------

